# AT&amp;amp;T 2Wire 2701HG-B, setting in bridge mode to work with Buffalo Router?



## smeeman (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi all. New to the forum, been browsing a lot lately. 

So, this summer I've been getting much training in Networking, and I love it.
So I've decided it's time to build a new comp for the family, a NAS box and re-do our network.

So I've just ordered a Buffalo WGH-HP-G54 Wireless G router, I will set it up to run Tomato firmware, and I'll eventually hook up an 8 port Netgear GS108 Gigabit switch to it.
But we've currently got an AT&T 2Wire 2701HG-B modem/router/access point all in one setup, which works nicely... but I just hate the interface...

I would like to set the 2wire up as just a Bridge over to the router (so it's just acting like a Modem, and the router does everything else).

I've read it is completely possible, and I have downloaded the manual/user guide for the 2Wire Gateway, BUT the manual is showing how to do it in an older firmware, my 2Wire is currently running the most recent 5.29.47 firmware.
I did try to follow the manual as much as possible but could not get past the point where it tells me to "Disable Routing" as I could not get to the "Configure Services" page (there isn't one on this firmware).

These are the guides I downloaded.
User Manual:
http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/5100-000326-000.Rev.A.pdf
Installation Guide:
http://www.2wire.com/pages/pdfs/2701_installation_guide.pdff

I did check the AT&T Backup CD for any documentation and all they gave me was the Installation Guide, which again doesn't help me at all.

SO at this point I think I only have a few options:



Find a manual for 5.29.47 firmware
Find a person who knows how do it with 5.29.47 firmware
Find out how to flash firmware back to the older firmware (the one in the manual)
Pitch the 2Wire and buy a Modem (D-Link DSL-2320B Modem maybe? Recommendations welcome.)

Any help is GREATLY Appreciated! I find this so much fun, in a serious way. 
Thanks!
~Parker


P.S. If anyone here has or has used the Buffalo Router, could you post what modem you used with it?


----------



## mseanmiller (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: AT&T 2Wire 2701HG-B, setting in bridge mode to work with Buffalo Router?*

Hi smeeman,

I have a few of these 2 wire devices in the field and al lare in bridge mode. I have AT&T and basically I have to jump through a few hoops to get my static IP address onto my router.

1, I connect the 2 wire to the DSL line and connect a PC to the 2 Wire.
2, I log into the 2 wire modem and validate my username and password via pppoe(AT&T networking) and I also validate that I am getting the correct static IP on the PC.
3, I set the 2 wire to bridge mode and replace the PC with the Cisco router.
4, I set the static IP address on the WAN port of the router and test with a few pings to 4.2.2.2 to validate routing.
5, I setup the inside LAN as a private network plug in a switch plug in the XP PC and test routing again. 

This should be pretty seemless.

Thanks


----------



## jtrammell (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: AT&T 2Wire 2701HG-B, setting in bridge mode to work with Buffalo Router?*

If your 2Wire is not listing a computer with a static IP address, or you would like the 2Wire to act as a bridged router, the 2Wire offer the technicians pages to change advanced settings:


h t t p://{router ip}//tech/configuration.html


This will bring you into the advanced configuration for the 2Wire. If you have a server with a static IP, and the 2Wire does not have it listed, it will not forward network/internet traffic to that computer. You can reset your local area network’s computer list. This will force the 2Wire to start rebuilding the list again and re-detect your server.


This this problem become common, consider placing the 2Wire into bridge mode and using your own router. This will require a static IP.



Shawn Zernik


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: AT&T 2Wire 2701HG-B, setting in bridge mode to work with Buffalo Router?*

Thanks for the feedback, this is a 2009 Thread, OP shd have resolved his issue by now.

Thread Closed.


----------

